# Ear Mats?



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

I've always brushed Bailey daily and he was tangle and mat-free. Last week I noticed some mats under his arms. I worked on them with a (human) comb and set up a grooming appointment. He was groomed on Friday and the groomer (who I've been very happy with) said that since the mats are in hidden areas it was best to shave them out of his coat. I didn't want him to go through any unnecessary discomfort so I agreed. He looked great until I noticed the next night that he had some razor burn under his front leg. This was concerning but I figured the razor had irritated him a bit and then he'd scratched the area irritating him more.

Today, I noticed that his ears seemed "bumpy" around the edges. I checked more closely and found more tangles  Should the groomer have brought these to my attention? And what is the most humane way to get rid of them? 

Bailey is a Cavalier x Bichon and has the long spaniel ears--not quite as long as a Cavalier or Cocker but still long (see pic). The mats are along the back edge of the ear. I feel awful for him. He's 9 months old and I'm wondering if the mats are a result of his adult coat growing and tangling with his puppy coat. 

Help!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wally's hair looks some like your Bailey's as he's in the same breed family (Bailey has Bichon in him, and that's related to Wally's breed, Coton de Tulear).

All I can suggest is to gently as possible pull them out. Or if you can isolate the mat, but it looks too tight/tangled to comb out without too much discomfort, then cutting it out is an option (I've done that before when mats form in sensitive places like ears and "armpits" (legpits?) or on his neck )

I use fabric scissors as they are very sharp and the hair won't dull the blade.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you. I might try to cut them out tonight. I just feel horrible now that I've noticed the mats. I swear they came on out of nowhere!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

If you do decide to cut them out make sure to take extra care to not cut her ear. I use a flat comb to slide under the mat and protect the skin before I cut out mats to avoid cutting their skin. My Cavalier gets those annoying tangles on the edge of the ears as well. The only way to avoid them is to take extra care when brushing to make sure you got all the way down to the leather.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Animalcraker. I was looking at his ears last night and it's hard to tell where the mats end and his ears begin. I would die if I ever cut or nicked him, so if I can't comb them out I'm going to leave it to the experts.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

It sounds like he is blowing puppy coat, and that is why you are getting matts overnight. Its a process, and keeping diligent like you are is all you can do. Many times, those ear matts can be combed out, with a good dematting spray (my favorite on a dry coat is EZ Grooms "The Answer" diluted 15:1. Makes matts melt out. Just mist, (or for bad ones, spray on the mat, then rub the matt around)then slicker, then comb..and they will come right out. 

As far as the armpit irritation, thats pretty normal on a dog that has never had that area shaved, and then it has to be shaved so close and short. The skin is already sensitive from the matts pulling on it, then a close shave irritates it. Its not clipper burn, its clipper irritation, just like you can get when you shave your legs. It happens, and many times, especially in a situation like yours, it just cannot be avoided.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Graco. I'll definitely look for that grooming spray you mentioned. I tried to comb the mats a bit last night but Bailey was a bit too hyper. I'll have to wait till he's really conked out! I think you're right about the puppy to adult coat change, I was brushing him today and found two tiny mats under one of his back legs. They DEFINITELY weren't there yesterday! I cut them out since they were in a hidden area. 

The clipper irritation is much better today. It seems to have scabbed over so I'm hoping it continues to heal quickly.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Update--with some help from a friend I snipped out the 2 little ear mats. I feel so much better and I'm sure Bailey does too. I'd been working on them for a few days with a greyhound comb but could tell it was making Bailey uncomfortable. The good thing is the mats were in the middle of his ear fur so you can't even tell they were cut out. I'll definitely be brushing those ears every night from now on


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

Just brush your dog, Carry a comb in your purse have one by your bedside when ever you see her brush her. At first it will becom irratating for her but she will get used to it and eventually you will to


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

I've brushed him daily (or just about) since I got him at 10 weeks old. He doesn't enjoy it but I don't leave him much of a choice. These mats came out of nowhere, which is why I was concerned.


----------



## Nes (Aug 27, 2009)

For next time, corn starch is good for getting mats out . With my dads goldens, they get the clippers!


----------



## devinek9 (Aug 30, 2009)

I was going to say corn starch.. rub it in and brush with a sliker brush...or buy you a pair of thinning scissors for the matts it will cut them out with out making scissor marks using the thinning scissors click the matts a few times and brush and with the arm pits tell the groomer to use a 7 under the arms or a 10 w/ the grain not against. good luck


----------

